# Bulking Advice



## Supernova (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi All.

I'm Currently Weighing 175lbs Standing At 5"9. I Am Carrying A Little Bit Of Fat But Not Too Much. My Target Is To Get To 190lbs At Least By Christmas... Well End Of January.










^^ That Is Me Currently.

I Plan To Follow This Diet - Which Will Probably Need Modified By You Guys :becky:

Wake At 6:30

Breakfast 6:45 - Protein Shake, Large Bowl Porridge With Semi Skimmed Milk, Nuts, Honey And Raisins. Teaspoon Or Two Of Peanut Butter.

Snack 1 10:00 - Oatcakes + Peanut Butter (Approx 1tsp Per Oatcake / 6 Oatcakes = 1 Pack). Banana. 2 Super Omega 3 + 1 Multi Vitamin.

Lunch 12:00 - 120g Lean Meat + 100g Pasta/Rice or Jacket Potatoes/Vegetables. Piece Of Fruit. Yogurt.

Snack 2 15:00 - Protein Shake + Nuts+Raisins + Cereal Bar Of Some Sort.

Pre Gym 18:00 - Large Chicken And Salad Sandwich + Piece Of Fruit. Creatine

Train - 19:00/19:30

Immediately Post Gym 20:00/20:30 - Protein Shake With Glutamine And Creatine

Post Gym 21:30 - Similar To Lunch

Pre Bed 22:30 - Large Glass Of Milk or Bowl Of Porridge With Honey, Nuts And Raisins. Couple Of Tsp Peanut Butter.

So If You Please .... Critique Away :clap2:


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome aboard! I'd add protein source to snack one and pre bed. Shake would do it! The smarter guys can fine tweak it for you, but definately protein for those two meals are needed.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

i agree with the above overall it dosnt look bad at all , it would benifit you to work out your macros on this diet tyhen you will have your starting point ,

then just check you weight and fat levels every week and adjust up or down


----------



## Supernova (Aug 28, 2009)

thanks for the feedback so far ... instead of peanutbutter in snack one i might have a tin of tuna with oatcakes and pre bed i have some casein (if thats spelt correctly) that i might add a scoop to my porridge


----------

